# Carbon Tandem and Calfee



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

After buying myself a Pivot I'm absolutely convicted that we MUST have a full carbon mountain tandem. Not that we can afford it, but I started looking around with a 1 year time-frame in mind. 

I started by looking at Calfee only to meet a brick wall. No mountain tandem offered on their site, no response to my inquiries about the Calfee/Elsworth Witness, ... nada. A broader search turned up nothing. Anyone know something I don't know?


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

What is it that you are looking for in a carbon mtb tandem? Weight savings? Ride quality? 

I'm just curious. I have a hard time understanding the advantages, other than having a lighter bike.


----------



## mikebian (Oct 21, 2010)

It's on their site:

http://calfeedesign.com/big-bike-frames/?products=calfee-ellsworth-witness

Menu Bar: Bikes / Frames / Tandems / Calfee-Ellsworth Witness


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Calfee makes both hardtail and FS mountain tandem frames - we've built up several. What sort of info are you looking for?


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Dan, not sure, just know that my new Carbon Pivot rocks the socks off of anything I've ever ridden... by a mile! It's not any lighter than the Turner I was riding, don't know what it is. I figure it must just be magic 
Thanks Mike, I'll check that out. Not sure how I missed it!
Alex, as I said, long-range planning but it's the Witness that has my attention.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

That is really strange. I have my son-in-law here as witness. We did the exact same search a week ago and did not see that link... Thanks for posting it.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

ki5ka said:


> Dan, not sure, just know that my new Carbon Pivot rocks the socks off of anything I've ever ridden... by a mile! It's not any lighter than the Turner I was riding, don't know what it is. I figure it must just be magic
> Thanks Mike, I'll check that out. Not sure how I missed it!
> Alex, as I said, long-range planning but it's the Witness that has my attention.


Calfee has gone a different direction with the FS model; it's no longer an Ellsworth rear suspension.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

TandemNut said:


> Calfee has gone a different direction with the FS model; it's no longer an Ellsworth rear suspension.


Any details on suspension design?

Will it fit plus sized tires?


----------



## Dr. Paul Proteus (Sep 26, 2004)

http://calfeedesign.com/road-nahbs/


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for the link Dr. Paul.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Ask Henry about the Calfee. He's on one in this shot and will probably be on it in a month at Sea Otter.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

What's Henry's handle on here?


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

[email protected]


----------



## TandemBear (Aug 18, 2013)

mikebian said:


> It's on their site:
> 
> http://calfeedesign.com/big-bike-frames/?products=calfee-ellsworth-witness
> 
> Menu Bar: Bikes / Frames / Tandems / Calfee-Ellsworth Witness


FYI, as of today 4/9, neither URL, nor following the menu options work. "404 Not Found."

Must be awaiting updates.

That said, the NAHBS link with pics of the full suspension design: Dang, that's a REALLY small head tube, down/top tube junction. I'd be worried about snapping it off!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

The new Calfee...Interesting they went with X-Fusion suspension.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

TandemBear said:


> FYI, as of today 4/9, neither URL, nor following the menu options work. "404 Not Found."
> 
> Must be awaiting updates.
> 
> That said, the NAHBS link with pics of the full suspension design: Dang, that's a REALLY small head tube, down/top tube junction. I'd be worried about snapping it off!


You didn't look hard enough:

http://calfeedesign.com/products/tandem/


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm a teacher who makes $40k/year and I'm considering a $10k bicycle; that's a lot of excitement. I can't understand why it is this hard to find information about this bike. Once again I had to come back to this post to get there because when I went to the Calfee site, it wouldn't come up. 

Not looking hard enough? That's a bit presumptuous.


----------



## Dr. Paul Proteus (Sep 26, 2004)

Give them a call or just drop them an email, I'm sure they would be happy to give you whatever info you want... then post what you learn here. I'd love to know more about it, but not (yet) seriously considering buying.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

ki5ka said:


> I'm a teacher who makes $40k/year and I'm considering a $10k bicycle; that's a lot of excitement. I can't understand why it is this hard to find information about this bike. Once again I had to come back to this post to get there because when I went to the Calfee site, it wouldn't come up.
> 
> Not looking hard enough? That's a bit presumptuous.


What info, specifically, are you looking for?


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

I sent them a copy of my post. We'll see what I get back.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

TandemNut said:


> What info, specifically, are you looking for?


Well when I wrote this post, I was trying to find the all-up weight of the bike and specific pricing information. I remember running across it somewhere but now I can't find it. Like Dr. Paul, I'm not to the point where I'm serious about buying, and I don't really know what I want to know, just want to learn more about the bike, creating a nagging feeling of teasing curiosity with no relief.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

ki5ka said:


> After buying myself a Pivot I'm absolutely convicted that we MUST have a full carbon mountain tandem. Not that we can afford it, but I started looking around with a 1 year time-frame in mind.
> 
> I started by looking at Calfee only to meet a brick wall. No mountain tandem offered on their site, no response to my inquiries about the Calfee/Elsworth Witness, ... nada. A broader search turned up nothing. Anyone know something I don't know?


I ride with some friends that have a Calfee carbon tandem. They run the Tandemonium website and FB page if you want to ask them any questions.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks k2, I'll check it out!


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

PMK said:


> The new Calfee...Interesting they went with X-Fusion suspension.


Is that what they mean by "Energy-efficient suspension (by Ellsworth, Instant Center Tracking)" ? (from Paul's link) Alex said it wasn't a Ellsworth suspension.

I continue to be confused and have had no response from Calfee.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

X Fusion is a fork and shock company.


----------



## DrMarkR (Apr 18, 2013)

ki5ka said:


> Is that what they mean by "Energy-efficient suspension (by Ellsworth, Instant Center Tracking)" ? (from Paul's link) Alex said it wasn't a Ellsworth suspension.
> 
> I continue to be confused and have had no response from Calfee.


This is the X Fusion setup.....they're no longer partnered with Ellsworth.


----------



## DrMarkR (Apr 18, 2013)

BTW, have you ridden a Ventana? Not much weight difference in the scope of things.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

...


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

DrMarkR said:


> This is the X Fusion setup.....they're no longer partnered with Ellsworth.


What I posted above "Energy-efficient suspension (by Ellsworth, Instant Center Tracking)" I got off of Calfee's site.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

DrMarkR said:


> BTW, have you ridden a Ventana? Not much weight difference in the scope of things.


We have been riding an ECdM for about 2 years. It's a great machine!

As I said to Dan, the Turner 5 spot I was riding weighed the same as my Pivot 927 Trail, yet there is a huge performance difference. Not sure that translates, maybe it's just going to 29" wheel, but that is the impetus of my motivation.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

PMK said:


> X Fusion is a fork and shock company.


Thanks Paul


----------



## DrMarkR (Apr 18, 2013)

"What I posted above "Energy-efficient suspension (by Ellsworth, Instant Center Tracking)" I got off of Calfee's site."

Yep. And my point was that webpage on their site is out of date....I reposted the X-Fusion bike to make that more clear.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

You could short-circuit this whole thread by just talking to Alex. I know you're not necessarily ready to buy and feel you might be wasting his time, but if you do buy and you buy through Alex, you won't be wasting his time.


----------



## ebnelson (Oct 30, 2006)

ki5ka said:


> We have been riding an ECdM for about 2 years. It's a great machine!
> 
> As I said to Dan, the Turner 5 spot I was riding weighed the same as my Pivot 927 Trail, yet there is a huge performance difference. Not sure that translates, maybe it's just going to 29" wheel, but that is the impetus of my motivation.


If you have a chance to ride the ECDM 29 you should do it before spending top $$$ on a Calfee.


----------

